# Durchflussensor und Temperatursensor Montage



## trysys (23. März 2013)

Hallo Freunde bin dabei meine Wasserkühlung einzubauen.

ich weiß nicht wo der Durchflusssensor und der Temperatur Sensor hinkommt ?! gibts da bestimmte Einbaupositionen oder ist das egal ?


----------



## VJoe2max (23. März 2013)

Ist egal. Der Durchfluss ist selbstverständlich überall Im Kreislauf gleich und die Temperarurdiffernzen im Kreislauf sind in der Regel so klein, dass sie innerhalb der Grundgenauigkeit der Sensoren liegen.


----------



## Morote (23. März 2013)

Ist in beiden Fällen völlig egal. Wasser ist quasi nicht komprimierbar, solnge du also keine Stellen im Kreislauf mit parallel geschalteter Verschlauchung hast, ist der Durchfluss überall identisch. Die Wassertemperatur ist auch überall näherungsweise gleich. Also einfach da einbauen, wo es sich vom Platz her anbietet...

Edit: da hab ich wohl zu lahm getippt...


----------



## Combi (23. März 2013)

eine möglichkeit wäre..
am eingang des radiators...nach den verbrauchern..also cpu,graka,chipsatz.
dann hast du die wassertemperatur,nach erwärmung durch die komponenten.
den duflu-sensor kannst du irgendwo hinbauen,wo es passt und optisch hinhaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so hab ich es,im aufbau meines towers,wo es nicht auffällt.
links unten das weisse is der durchflussensor.


----------



## Sysnet (28. März 2013)

^^Nö, wie VJoe und Morote schon sagten, dass ist ziemlich egal. 

Das Gerücht mit den Temperaturen im Kreislauf hält sich aber schon Ewigkeiten.


----------



## Mattmax (11. März 2014)

Greife das noch einmal auf. Wieviele Temperatursensoren im WaKü-System sind sinnvoll? 

@Sysnet: Welches Gerücht?


----------



## santos (11. März 2014)

ich habe zwei, einen für Wassereingang vom Radi ins System und einen für Wasserausgang aus dem System zum Radi. Darüber und mit der Aquasuite, kann ich dann auch die Leistungsmessung ausführen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. März 2014)

Mattmax schrieb:


> Greife das noch einmal auf. Wieviele Temperatursensoren im WaKü-System sind sinnvoll?


 Einer mindestens....


----------



## Mattmax (11. März 2014)

Okay, meine Aquastream XT Ultra hat ja schon einen internen Sensor. Der ausgewählte Durchflussmesser hat auch einen internen, mps 200. Daher die Frage ob sich darüber hinaus noch weitere externe lohnen, bzw. sinnvoll sind.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. März 2014)

Der Tempsensor in der AS XT ist leider aussen am Kunststoffgehäuse montiert, nutze lieber den internen des MPS. Wenn du noch mehr Sensoren in deiner Wakü willst warum nicht.


----------



## Joungmerlin (11. März 2014)

Ich hab ne AQ XT Ultra und zusätzlich den Phobya G1/4" InLine Tempsensor. 
Der Sensor der XT Ultra zeigt bei mir grundsätzlich min. 0,7°C mehr an als der Phobya Sensor, weil der interne Sensor der Ultra auch noch was von der Abwärme der Pumpe abkriegt.


----------



## Mattmax (11. März 2014)

Okay, werde mich dann mal umschauen


----------



## Kuhprah (20. März 2014)

Ich hab den Durchflussensor vor dem Eingang zur Pumpe gesetzt. Und die beiden Tempertursensoren sind einmal am letzten Kühler für die Ausgangstempertur und einmal am AGB wo das Wasser wieder rein kommt. Aber die Unterschiede sind minimal. Im Desktopbetrieb hab ich jetzt im Winter so um die 30 Grad Auslass und 28 Grad Rücklauf, wenn Leistung gebraucht wird geht Wasser mit 36 Grad raus und mit 30 wieder rein. Anders siehts im Sommer aus bei 37 Grad Raumtepmeratur.. da geht das Wasser auch mal auf 45 - 48 Grad hoch..


----------



## Mattmax (11. Februar 2016)

Joungmerlin schrieb:


> Ich hab ne AQ XT Ultra und zusätzlich den Phobya G1/4" InLine Tempsensor.
> Der Sensor der XT Ultra zeigt bei mir grundsätzlich min. 0,7°C mehr an als der Phobya Sensor, weil der interne Sensor der Ultra auch noch was von der Abwärme der Pumpe abkriegt.



Hast Du die Werte des  Phobya G1/4" InLine Tempsensor in der aquasuite angepasst (korrigiert) oder einfach ohne Korrektur so anzeigen lassen?


----------



## Joungmerlin (11. Februar 2016)

Mittlerweile hab ich den angepasst. Wenn ich's jetzt noch richtig im Kopf hab, lag der 0,5°C drüber.


----------



## Sysnet (12. Februar 2016)

Mattmax schrieb:


> Greife das noch einmal auf. Wieviele Temperatursensoren im WaKü-System sind sinnvoll?
> 
> @Sysnet: Welches Gerücht?



Das die Temperaturen im Kreislauf extrem unterschiedlich sein würden. Also nach der GraKa extrem warm und nach dem Radi deutlich kühler etc. . Die Unterschiede sind aber meist nur marginal, alleine aufgrund der Fließgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Mattmax (15. Februar 2016)

Zur Zeit ist bei mir auch nur ein Temperatursensor verbaut. In der ASXT Ultra ist ja auch noch einer vorhanden, aber den zähle ich nicht mit.....


----------

